# Time for my wheels



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

well i just got my SAT scores, 1220, i had a deal goin with my rents that if i got over 1200, they would hook me up with wheels, anyways i wanted to see your guys' opinions on the 57F gramlights forged one piece http://www.hopupracing.com/grliwh.html 
i wana get em 17's but i would also like to know, wat kind of width you guys would recommend, i was thinkin 8.5 all around, but i dunno if thats a little much. 

thanks guys

o by the way my car is black, so you guys can get a picture of how they may look on my car


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Yea I've got the same question, but it can't be answered without some terms. What width you want, most likely for drifting, then we need to know what width is good for drifting. If for racing, then we need to know that. I myself want to go mostly drifting but also good for draggish stuff.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

nah man, before i want to do any hardcore drifting, i need a stable job, to support the sport, but more importantly, i wanna become a better road racer in general, do some auto x and all that fun stuff, i still wanna do drifting on the side, so i wanna go universal set up


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

OK well my friend said that 7.5 is too little. You gotta get fatty rims for the car if you want preformance. I guess drifting is more dependent on the tires and as long as your rims are strong. I think I'm gonna go with some 17x8.5s myself, just need to find a good site to look at different ones.

Let me know which ones you get so I can see how they look on a black s14.


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

17x8.5 is a good all around size for drifting autocross and canyon carving the only thing is you need to think about offset and if your going to do a break upgrade make sure your rim clears the caliper its a lot more involved than just what size is good for what it all depends on your suspension set up as well, or what you want you suspension set up to be.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i got a 1530 and i didnt get shit from my parents


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

^^^
DaMN smart ass kid!
haha sucks for you man, originally i wasnt even gonna take em until they brough wheels into the equation... 

also i dont know much about offsets, any info that would help me? and as for break clearance issues, i was gonna try to find out more about em on those grams, but i dont know where to look or who to ask cause im actually gonna do z32's with a hubswap for the wheels em self


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

http://www.zilvia.net/faqs/offset/wheelstires.asp

http://www.zilvia.net/faqs/faqs.asp

you can find alot of what you nees here :cheers:


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

excellent, thanks bro :thumbup:

so based on the info, for the 57F's, do you think it'll work together smoothely?


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

grip2drift said:


> 17x8.5 is a good all around size for drifting autocross and canyon carving the only thing is you need to think about offset and if your going to do a break upgrade make sure your rim clears the caliper its a lot more involved than just what size is good for what it all depends on your suspension set up as well, or what you want you suspension set up to be.


Clears the caliper as in when I get new brake discs that are bigger, they still fit within? 17s sound like a Goldy choice now, then, with the 8.5


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

so is there anybody with some experience as to wat kind of offset i would be looking for, 17's.. 8.5, maybe staggered so its 7.5 in the front..im kind of confused on how to work it out, thanks alot


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i got a 1530 and i didnt get shit from my parents


i thought you were stupid?? 

17x7.5 +22 in front
17x8.5 +40 in rear
that's if you don't mind the different tires..

you could go 17x8 all around


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

that would been ideal for me, but they didnt have em in just 8.. it was 7.5 8.5 or 9.5


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i thought you were stupid??


 what are you talking about? after all those long talks about calculus?

i thought that we already established the the Nisom GT4's are the greatest rim in the world


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

jeez.. 1530 is a really good score.. you need to tutor me before i take my sat's 
of course gt4's own..but i'm poor..  i'm probably gonna end up with 57pro gram lights.. 

ronaldo : just go with 7.5 in the front and 8.5 in the rear.. it's hard to find good rims (such as gram lights) that will fit the 4lug bolt pattern and for decent price


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

does anyone know the weight of the 57F's, i cant seem to find em anywhere


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i dont' know 57f weight but 57c weigh 18lbs


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

so 57f should be some what significantly lighter since its forged, correct?,


----------

